# Game 76: Nets @ Bucks--04.09.06



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

*Game 76
New Jersey Nets (46-29) @ Milwaukee Bucks (37-39)**
Sunday April 9th, 2006
3:30 PM, EST (Note the strange start time!)**
TV Coverage: WWOR (Channel 9)
Radio Coverage: WFAN


Probable Starters:*
Click Picture for Player Profile<table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" width="100%"></table><table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" width="100%"></table><table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" width="100%"><tbody><tr align="center"><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> </tr><tr align="center"><td>*Name*</td><td>*T.J. Ford*</td><td>*Michal Redd*</td><td>*Jamaal Magloire*</td><td>*Bobby Simmons*</td><td>*Andrew Bogut*</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*PPG*</td><td>11.8</td><td>25.2</td><td>9.5
</td><td>13.3</td><td>9.0</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*RPG*</td><td>4.4</td><td>4.4</td><td>9.6</td><td>4.4</td><td>7.0</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*APG*</td><td>6.4</td><td>2.9</td><td>.7</td><td>2.3</td><td>2.3</td></tr></tbody></table>


<table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" width="50%"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td><td></td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*Name*</td><td>*Charlie Bell*</td><td>*Mo
Williams
*</td><td>*Joe
Smith
*</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*PPG*</td><td>8.5</td><td>12.9
</td><td>9.0
</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*RPG*</td><td>2.1</td><td>2.6</td><td>5.4</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*APG*</td><td>2.3</td><td>4.2</td><td>.7</td></tr></tbody></table>

<table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" width="100%"></table><table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" width="100%"></table><table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" width="100%"><tbody><tr align="center"><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> </tr><tr align="center"><td>*Name*</td><td>*Jason Kidd*</td><td>*Vince Carter*</td><td>*Nenad Krstic*</td><td>*Richard Jefferson*</td><td>*Jason Collins*</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*PPG*</td><td>13.7</td><td>24.2</td><td>13.3</td><td>19.9</td><td>3.5</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*RPG*</td><td>7.3</td><td>6.0</td><td>6.3
</td><td>7.0</td><td>4.7</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*APG*</td><td>8.5</td><td>4.3</td><td>1.2
</td><td>3.9
</td><td>.9</td></tr></tbody></table>

<table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" width="50%"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td><td></td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*Name*</td><td>*Clifford Robinson*</td><td>*Jacque Vaughn*</td><td>*Zoran
Planinic
*</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*PPG*</td><td>6.7</td><td>3.1</td><td>3.0</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*RPG*</td><td>3.3</td><td>1.2</td><td>1.2</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*APG*</td><td>1.1</td><td>1.3</td><td>.8</td></tr></tbody></table>

*Team Leaders:*
<table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" width="70%"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>*Nets*</td><td> 
</td><td>*Bucks*</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Vince Carter 24.2</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Michael Redd 25.2</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Jason Kidd 7.3</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Jamaal Magloire 9.6</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Jason Kidd 8.5</td><td>*APG*</td><td>T.J. Ford 6.4</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Jason Kidd 1.9</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>T.J. Ford 1.3</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Nenad Krstic .8</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Andrew Bogut 1.0</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Richard Jefferson 49.9%</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>Dan Gadzuric 54.7%</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Jason Kidd 35.6%</td><td>*3P%*</td><td>Charlie Bell 44.7%</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Scott Padgett 81.3%</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>Michael Redd 87.8%</td></tr></tbody></table>

*Season Standings:*
*Atlantic Division*
<table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" width="60%"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>46-29</td><td>--</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>34-41</td><td>12</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Boston Celtics</td><td>32-44</td><td>14.5</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Toronto Raptors</td><td>26-50</td><td>20.5</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Larry Brown
</td><td>24-54</td><td>25</td></tr></tbody></table>

*Eastern Conference*
<table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" width="60%"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Detroit Pistons</td><td>61-15</td><td>--</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Miami Heat</td><td>50-26</td><td>11</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>46-29</td><td>14.5</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Cleveland Cavaliers</td><td>46-30</td><td>15</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Washington Wizards
</td><td>39-37</td><td>24</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Milwaukee Bucks</td><td>37-39</td><td>24.5</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Indiana Pacers
</td><td>36-39</td><td>25.5</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Chicago Bulls
</td><td>35-40</td><td>26.5</td></tr></tbody></table>

*Previous Games:
Season Series Tied 1-1*
11.02.05: Bucks 110 - Nets 96 
02.12.06: Bucks 79 - Nets 94
02.21.06: Nets 89 - Bucks 85


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Which Net will get ejected in this game?

RJ got the hook in the season opener (stay classy...), and Nenad got the gate in the next meeting.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

If the Nets had the Bucks' bench, they would be battling the Pistons right now for the #1 seed.

Not even listed are Toni Kukoc and Dan Gadzuric, who isn't even playing.

Damn. :no:


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

we better blow them out. this looks like the 1st round matchup.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

... I want that thug Magloire to be ejected this game.


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Nice job ghoti on the game thread, i see you're working hard. I expect the nets to come strong, just like RJ said, now they've become mortal again, people start doubting them. I also expect vince to correct his mistakes from today's game.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> we better blow them out. this looks like the 1st round matchup.


Road teams playing back-to-backs against rested home teams don't do very well.

Maybe a rested Collins will save the day.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

VC_15 said:


> Nice job ghoti on the game thread, i see you're working hard.


Even with the template, it's still a pain in the ***!

Hey, TMC11!


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Vince needs to have a monster game so u people will shut the freak up


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> Vince needs to have a monster game so u people will shut the freak up


:boohoo: 

I'm thinking Antoine Wright and Z to step up on a back to back Toine to help on D and Z to play a somewhat good game off the bench. Besides that the usual suspects Kristic, Kidd, Vince, 

LET"S GET IT


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

This game may have motivated Vince and for some reasin he is better at making bigger shots when the Nets r on the road so I hope he has a big game tomorrow
RJ needs to take some shots when Cliff a 40 year old bench player comes in and shoots more and u r the 3rd option something is wrong
Even though I don't like him that much I rather him take more shots than Kristic
VC-20+
RJ-15 to 17
Kidd-5-10
Kristic-10
And I hope we never wear those retro's again


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

vince only played 35 minutes tonight. rj played 44 and kidd 41.

vince will be rested and motivated.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

The bounce back game. If the Nets don't win this someone's going to be crucified.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

3:30 come on.


----------



## NJ Grand NJ (Feb 22, 2005)

win-win game here, if we win, good, if we lose, the bucks get more seperation from indiana


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

we will win and get 53 wins.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> Vince needs to have a monster game so u people will shut the freak up


 I think most of the hate will calm down with the next win.

-Petey


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Hello Nets fans, Come bet on your Nets HERE


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

I'd like to see how the Nets bounce back from that defeat yesterday...

Come on! Lets go Nets!!! :clap: :cheers:


----------



## miki (Dec 1, 2005)

Nets will win.Krstic will have good game.Go Nets.


----------



## AND1NBA (Feb 20, 2004)

This team is no push over. Remember, this is a team that broke 2 NBA records this year. Most 3-pointers in a quarter (11) and fewest turnovers in a game (2). That tells you how good their backcourt is. It's just so deep, too many offensive weapons. Redd, Bell, Williams, and Ford. I expect Vaughn to play big minutes. No way is Kidd and Carter going to be able chase them the entire game.


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

who cares if they lose!!!!!!!!! actually i want them to lose so maybe frank will rest the starters!!!!!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

ghoti said:


> Even with the template, it's still a pain in the ***!
> 
> Hey, TMC11!


 :laugh: thanks, I'm feeling better today, but still a little eh. I should be fine tomorrow.


----------



## netsgiants (May 31, 2005)

mo williams is a Net killer.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Lakermike05 said:


> Hello Nets fans, Come bet on your Nets HERE


I bet all my points on this game. 

Nets better come through.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

The oddsmakers have this game as a genuine pick 'em.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

I love having no pre-game show on ch. 9. 

The result = more episodes of COPS. Right now it's the LA County Sheriff's Department!


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Net2 said:


> I love having no pre-game show on ch. 9.
> 
> The result = more episodes of COPS. Right now it's the LA County Sheriff's Department!


 I was watchin' that girl that had a seizure or something.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wow... 4 guys whom shoot better than 39% from behind the arch.

Real test verus the current 6th seed.

-Petey


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

Lets go nets!!!!!!!!

-self proclaimed biggest nets fan


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Starting lineup update:*

TJ Ford will NOT be starting!!!

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Bucks take the tip.

Bogut misses, Bogut board, puts it back up.

Nets -2.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter guarded by Bell, dumps off to Collins as he drives, misses.

Bucks board, Carter slaps away, misses...

Another Bucks turnover, RJ can't hit in transition.

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Seems Bogut is stronger than Kristic


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

4-0 Bucks.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

coming out ****y doesnt help


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

Curly for 2..lets go


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Simmons whips it down low to Redd, Redd hits.

Collins to Krstic, Krstic converts.

Nets -2.

-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

Curly for 2 more


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ defending Redd, misses. Kidd down low to Krstic, spins on Bogut, Krstic with the slam... 

Bucks can't convert, and JKidd misses the pull up.

Tied.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

OMG. Neno with a facial!


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

magloire is such a ****er, pushes collins out of the way and fouls carter on the reach in.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

LOL NEnad left Bogut in his wake


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Bogut misses with the jumper, Carter board, Magloire called on the foul.

Krstic to Carter, misses the 3.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

krstic runs the break so well.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Nenowned! 

Kinda OT, but a black cat just walked by my window, looked at me sideways, and nodded his head up as if to say "whats up." Weird. 

OK, back to live action.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Simmons misses, Collins w/ the board, down to Kidd, out to Krstic, Krstic fouled, going to the line.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Krstic hits the 1st.

Krstic drills the 2nd.

Nets +2.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

stop shooting from 20 feet out, establish krstic down low.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Bell misses?

Krstic board.

Carter to Kidd for 3, no good.

Bad shooting on both ends.

Simmons called on the offensive foul.

-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

Collins with movement


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Hey Collins with the Afro out


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

WOW... Collins cutting, Krstic w/ the lead pass, Bogut called pushing.

Joe Smith checks in.

Krstic knocks it down.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Twin rockin' the fro'


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Magloire with the hook, hits.

Carter w/ his 1st FG.

Nets 10, Bucks 6.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Joe Smith misses, Carter w/ the board.

Kidd drills the jumper.

Bucks time out.

Nets 12, Bucks 6.

-Petey


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Nets 12

Bucks-6

TO Bucks


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

thank god there's no lebron james or wade in this game, dont have to worry about bull**** calls from the refs. LOL


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

They look pretty active for a team that played yesterday


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

oh wow, nvm there's a bull**** call right there.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Out of the time out... Bucks running their offense, Collins called pushing Magloire away from the Bucket.

Nets get it back off the steal.

Nets 12, Bucks 6.

-Petey


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Krstic seems to do something new in each game. His improvement is remarkable. :clap:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd dribble drives, into the paint, kicks to Krstic, Krstic drills it from 15 feet away.

Bell hits the 3.

17 of 27 in his last few games from 3.

Nets 14, Bucks 9.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

I know this may kinda sound stupid but whenever I watch a Nets game, I feel like they are always going to win. Kind of like a good luck charm


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

how long has kidd been in this funk
rj on the perimeter to much


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Nice screen by Collins for that Vince basket

Nets in cruise control right now


----------



## dfunk15 (Mar 24, 2006)

alright, Nets basketball


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Bell hits over Krstic on the drive...

RJ w/ the 3...

Kidd to Carter, great screen by Collins... guys on the bench laughing it up.

RJ w/ the 3 again...

Sorry board seemed to go down for a moment there.

Bucks' 2nd time out.

Nets 21, Bucks 11.

-Petey


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Go Curly Go :biggrin:


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

jizzy said:


> I know this may kinda sound stupid but whenever I watch a Nets game, I feel like they are always going to win. Kind of like a good luck charm


Thats a great attitude jizzy... Its good to have a positive outlook rather than being pessimistic and thinking of the worst even before the game has started. Good for you. :cheers:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Redd out.

Mo Williams misses the 3.

Carter spins his way to the bucket.

Bell right back down and draws the foul.

Nets 23, Bucks 11.

-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

Kukoc still plays!.. how old is he


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

justasking? said:


> Thats a great attitude jizzy... Its good to have a positive outlook rather than being pessimistic and thinking of the worst even before the game has started. Good for you. :cheers:


jizzy has shown a lot of maturity since the beginning of the season


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Bell goes 1 of 2.

RJ with the jumper, Kidd w/ the assist. Kidd w/ 6 assists.

TV Time out.

Nets 25, Bucks 12.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Vincanity15311 said:


> Kukoc still plays!.. how old is he


almost cliff robinson old! lol


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Maybe the Bucks wouldnt be so bad in the playoffs


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

It seems we are going back to our defensive ways

-self proclaimed biggest nets fan


----------



## thacarter (Mar 27, 2006)

living in toronto, i cant even watch this game..im just following the updates from u guys..go NETS!!


----------



## dfunk15 (Mar 24, 2006)

bucks 5/18, 12 points, is this the return of the defense? at least for one Q


----------



## ByeByeKMart (Mar 28, 2006)

bogut and krstic is a mismatch on both ends since bogut is too strong for krstic and krstic is too fast for bogut. Luckily we run our offense through krstic more than they run it through bogut.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Just got back from shopping, looks like this game is a blowout so far.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

... 

Carter again?...

RJ to Krstic, Krstic comes up short.

Bell for 3, and a loose ball foul as Vaughn goes flying. On Kukoc.

Vaughn to the line as the Bucks are over.

Nets 27, Bucks 12.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> Maybe the Bucks wouldnt be so bad in the playoffs


you see what happens when a team plays defense.


----------



## ByeByeKMart (Mar 28, 2006)

thacarter said:


> living in toronto, i cant even watch this game..im just following the updates from u guys..go NETS!!


wow most people from Toronto that post on basketball boards hate Carter now


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Wright Is Freed!


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

smurf alert! tj ford back in


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Zoran and Wright in.

Ford checking in for the Bucks... wow, what happened to TJ?

Vaughn can't hit either?

Nets 27, Bucks 12.

-Petey


----------



## dfunk15 (Mar 24, 2006)

starters leave with 15+ plus, lets what the bench does


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kukoc misses. Gad called reaching in on the board...

Krstic to the line?

Yup.

Nets 27, Bucks 12.

-Petey


----------



## purplehaze89 (Apr 20, 2005)

i hate jacques vaughn.  not appropriate at all.

Gm3


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Please please hold on to this lead bench


----------



## ByeByeKMart (Mar 28, 2006)

vaughn is consistently bad


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Krstic hits both.

Clock didn't change / restart. Refs called an officals' time out.

Nets 29, Bucks 12.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Nice shot from Vaughn! :clap:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Ford in the paint, misses.

Krstic w/ the board, out to Vaughn, Vaughn w/ the pull up 1.5 left.

Bucks can't hit to end it.
*
END OF THE 1ST!*

Nets 31, Bucks 12.

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Now thats what I like seeing Jacque


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Jaquey Vaughn!!


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

Now the goal is to not lighten up.. this is the team we'll face in the 1st round.. take their ****ing hearts..they cant hold us


----------



## thacarter (Mar 27, 2006)

ByeByeKMart said:


> wow most people from Toronto that post on basketball boards hate Carter now


a lot of vc haters here in canada lol but i know better that vc is one of the premier guards in this league, ive always been his fan and im thankful Kidd has helped restored his game back to his superstar ways :cheers:...now hes more then just a scorer :clap:


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

17-1 run to end the quarter.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> thank god there's no lebron james or wade in this game, dont have to worry about bull**** calls from the refs. LOL


I'm actually glad to see Violet Palmer! Haha.


----------



## dfunk15 (Mar 24, 2006)

bucks 5/23 12 points, Nenad 4/6 12 points


----------



## big furb (Feb 24, 2006)

Can't ask for a better start than that after a disappointing loss


----------



## netsgiants (May 31, 2005)

This may change, but right now the Bucks look like a joke. Ahh anyone remember when Kukoc was skinny?!


----------



## ByeByeKMart (Mar 28, 2006)

ByeByeKMart said:


> vaughn is consistently bad


Wow i picked a bad time to say that


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

...

Kukoc w/ his foot on the line.

Hits.

Nets 31, Bucks 14.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wright puts it up on the rim... Krstic tips it in.

Gad fires a close - ranged brick... LOL

Nets turn it over, Zoran with the foul.

Nets 33, Bucks 14.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kukoc misses the 3.

Zoran board.

Vaughn wide open, hits.

Nets 35, Bucks 14.

-Petey


----------



## big furb (Feb 24, 2006)

Curly, simply unstoppable.


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

keep it up


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Payback from opening night.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nets called on a defensive 3.

Redd to the line?

Well whomever it was hit.

Nets 35, Bucks 15.

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

What the heck? Cliffy just brought the ball up like a Point Guard.

Vaughn playing pretty good right now


----------



## purplehaze89 (Apr 20, 2005)

Net2 said:


> Payback from opening night.


Curly makes my loins wet. KEEP FEEDING THE BEAST.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

no no, why the hell would you take krstic OUT?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Ford beats the shot clock over the Nets zone.

Cliff misses, Collins backtaps to the Bucks.

Kukoc's lead pass is turned over.

Nets 35, Bucks 17.

-Petey


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Krstic replaced by Collins


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

how dare the nets pull all the offensive starters.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Zoran turns it over.

Mo with the jumper off the screen.

Nets 35, Bucks 19.

-Petey


----------



## dfunk15 (Mar 24, 2006)

good time out frank


----------



## purplehaze89 (Apr 20, 2005)

This bench is so patehtic.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Why The **** Are The Starters Sittings You Mother ****ers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Cliff loses it... Bucks in the open court.

Redd with the layup.

Redd can dunk?

Nets time out.

Nets 35, Bucks 21.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

put the starters in before it get's to late


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

calm down we are up by 14

-self proclaimed biggest nets fan


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

wow..


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

lawrence frank pulls ALL THE STARTERS when the bucks still have their starters in ****ING MORON


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

Zoran plays so out of control. What happened to him?


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

from 35-14 to 35-21


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Our bench is clueless


----------



## NJ Grand NJ (Feb 22, 2005)

When the bench is in, Wright needs more touches. Zoran is good but he's a lot better when he's not the only 'threat' on the floor(Cliff doesn't count).


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

why would you take krstic out when he is the only scorer?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

purplehaze89 said:


> This bench is so patehtic.


 I think the starters came out with a +15, the bench built it, and are giving up their own run. It's not that bad today.

-Petey


----------



## ByeByeKMart (Mar 28, 2006)

ive been saying htis all year we should try to eat up as much as the shot clock as possible with the bench in


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

zoran is a *******!!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Cliff misses.

Redd loses it, thought he was fouled.

Zoran is stripped.

Mo down the court, pulls it out, hits.

Nets 35, Bucks 23.

-Petey


----------



## NJ Grand NJ (Feb 22, 2005)

Wow, what did Wright do to get benched before Zoran or Vaughn?


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

this is utter bull****!


----------



## ByeByeKMart (Mar 28, 2006)

ByeByeKMart said:


> ive been saying htis all year we should try to eat up as much as the shot clock as possible with the bench in


as crazy as this sounds the bench plays out of control wehn they take quick shots, and the starters can always hold their own so prolonging the game will keep the score as close as possible


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

The bench is bad. This isn't news.

This is what resting starters will look like.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

get them out of there, they are getting butchered.


----------



## GrandKenyon6 (Jul 19, 2005)

What are you doing Lawrence? What the hell do you think is gonna happen when you put 5 bench players in the game? Of course they're going to get back in the game if you do that.


----------



## ByeByeKMart (Mar 28, 2006)

good rj in for zoran


----------



## reganomics813 (Sep 2, 2005)

Makes ya wonder what Frank is thinking taking all scorers/starters out. It worked soOOoooo well earlier in the season.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

i hope Rod Thorn is happy with himself!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

nets struggling


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nets 3 seconds on the offensive end?

RJ back. Carter came back in last time out.

Redd misses again.

Carter off, Bogut w/ the board.

Williams misses the 3.

Redd w/ the board.

Carter called for the foul on the push.

Nets 35, Bucks 23.

-Petey


----------



## dfunk15 (Mar 24, 2006)

lol, vince gets fouled on his shot no call, then he gets called for one, great


----------



## ByeByeKMart (Mar 28, 2006)

I dont care so much that he does it now I think its good to get experience for the starters. And losing doesnt really matter at this point...

but in the playoffs, he damn well better keep starters in at all times. :curse:


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

**** **** **** ****


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

the bench only got 5 shots up


----------



## GrandKenyon6 (Jul 19, 2005)

Put Jason in you ****ing idiot. He's rested for 8 freakin minutes.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

****


----------



## thacarter (Mar 27, 2006)

**** come on nets, we were up by 20 or so, get it together


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Ford misses.

Carter picked off by Simmons...

Bucks drive, out to Redd, hits the 3.

Nets time out.

Nets are still scoreless with Carter and RJ on the floor in the quarter.

Nets 35, Bucks 26.

-Petey


----------



## ByeByeKMart (Mar 28, 2006)

ByeByeKMart said:


> I dont care so much that he does it now I think its good to get experience for the starters. And losing doesnt really matter at this point...
> 
> but in the playoffs, he damn well better keep starters in at all times. :curse:


oops i meant experience for the bench


----------



## NJ Grand NJ (Feb 22, 2005)

This is REALLY embarrasing. This is why we can't blow teams out, as soon as the bench comes in the other team goes on a 15-0 run. 

We should just leave the starters in until we're up by atleast 40, then maybe we'll keep a lead.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

lawrence frank finding different ways to get himself fired


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

from 35-14 to 35-26


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Just a run by the Bucks, the Nets have this game in control. It's still a 9 point lead, I'm not concerned.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd checks in.

RJ drives baseline, passing to Carter... but a push is called on Mo Williams.

Nets 35, Bucks 26.

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Now lamond make that when it really matters


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

lamond murray absolutely disgusts me


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ to Carter... Carter hits a straight away 3.

Bucks miss.

Carter dumps down to RJ, RJ has it slapped away.

Nets 38, Bucks 26.

-Petey


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

I don't understand why it's such a big deal. The team has to learn to do well without Kidd and Carter and these 7 games are good to try to do different things.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nets turn it over, Bucks slow it down.

Simmons drains it from behind the arch?

Nets 38, Bucks 29.

-Petey


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

The bench has life!!! 

Lamond Murray from Green Bay!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Murray from down town!!!

Nets 41, Bucks 29.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Lamond!!


----------



## ByeByeKMart (Mar 28, 2006)

Aurelino said:


> I don't understand why it's such a big deal. The team has to learn to do well without Kidd and Carter and these 7 games are good to try to do different things.


It should be possible to keep carter or kidd in (at elast one) at all times in the playoffs


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Bogut with the ball, Bucks give it back to the Nets.

Carter with the jumper.

Carter has 13.

Nets 43, Bucks 29.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Jefferson Is A Moron!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Bucks miss the 3.

Kidd board, out to RJ... RJ fouled by Williams.

RJ kicks the ball into the stands out of frustration.

RJ Ted.

Odd considering he got the foul called.

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Man this is distrubing, Redd has gotten so many open looks in this game. Luckily he isnt so hot today, well as of yet he isnt.


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

c`mon


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

The Bucks always piss RJ off.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Redd misses the free'er free throw.

RJ on the line at the other end.

1st is good.

2nd is good.

Nets 45, Bucks 29.

-Petey


----------



## dfunk15 (Mar 24, 2006)

mjm1 said:


> Jefferson Is A Moron!!!!!!!!!!!


frustration, bucks midgets foul almost every time he or vince have the ball


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

ain't that the same dude he almost got into it


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

LMAO look how long it took Collins to dunk


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Bogut inside... hits.

Kidd to Collins, Collins converts.

Bogut can't convert, Murray w/ the board.

Kidd... Carter, fouled by Simmons.

Time out.

Nets 47, Bucks 31.

-Petey


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

I think everyone knew in their hearts that the Bucks were going to shoot themselves in the foot eventually.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Twin with the jam!!


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

the bench is productive, but not when there isnt a single starter out there. Lawrence frank failed to realize that the bucks had 3 STARTERS out there who could score. Thank goodness he figured it out, AFTER 4 MINUTES and a 9-0 run.


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Krstic is going to get cold on the bench..


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Man after watching yesterday's game, this game is boring as hell.


----------



## ByeByeKMart (Mar 28, 2006)

I like the rebounding


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Yeah, he was cold from what I remember the first game of the season in the 1st... anyone else remember what happened in the 2nd half?

-Petey


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

collins dunks


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

VC_15 said:


> Man after watching yesterday's game, this game is boring as hell.


Maybe not as action packed, but certainly better if we come out with the win. :cheers:


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

ByeByeKMart said:


> It should be possible to keep carter or kidd in (at elast one) at all times in the playoffs


I meant not necessarily both but either. Here the Bucks make a run and people want Kidd back (VC was on the court).


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

NR 1 said:


> Krstic is going to get cold on the bench..


He needs to be back in the game all right.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

collins what are you doing?


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Another 3 second violation on the Nets...geez..


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

WHAT ARE THEY DOING, ****ing morons.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nets called on another 3 second offensive.

2nd time on Collins tonight.

Jeez.

Bucks turn it over.

Kidd to Collins, Collins can't handle the no look... LOL

Ford gets the step on Kidd and hits inside.

Nets 47, Bucks 33.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

the nets are playing like garbage.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ around the screen, can't hit.

Bucks w/ another 3.

RJ with the cross over. Foul on Ford. To the line.

Nets 47, Bucks 36.

-Petey


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

The Bucks hate RJ. 

What kind of a foul was that?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Bout time Nenad came in


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

47-36..


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

TJ Ford walking around like he's some kind of ****ing thug All-Star. The Nets need to put him on the ground.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ hits the 1st.

RJ hits the 2nd.

RJ w/ 11 now.

Nets with 12 assists on 19 FGs.

Nets 49, Bucks 36.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Awwww ****


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

sit carter, sit him now.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Carter, what the ****? An airball?!


----------



## GrandKenyon6 (Jul 19, 2005)

Does Vince ever learn?


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

When TJ Ford penetrates, don't leave your man. He can't finish over any of the Nets bigs.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Charlie Bell hits the jumper.

Ford on Kidd, Kidd to Krstic, misses, Kidd board, out to Carter. Carter gets air on the 3, hears it from the crowd.

Simmons misses.

Bucks O board.

Ford... hits the jumper

Nets 49, Bucks 40.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

i hate this ****.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Thats the one thing that annoys me about Vince, 3 pt shooting


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

carter is killing this team.


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

Does Bogut have a disease? He looks terrible.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Ford w/ the steal on Carter from the blind side... Carter w/ the foul.

Oh clear path foul...

Ford misses.

Bucks get possession.

Nets 49, Bucks 40.

-Petey


----------



## GrandKenyon6 (Jul 19, 2005)

Vince is such a dumb player sometimes.


----------



## ByeByeKMart (Mar 28, 2006)

I think the key is to keep feeding krstic...


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

the nets play like absolute ****, carter FOULS AGAIN. i hate him so much these past 2 days.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Bye-bye Vince.

Zoran is in.


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

49-40


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

Amazing first qtr. Terrible ****ING 2nd...


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

What the ****? That's the only way the Bucks play defense, reaching in and slapping the ball, and they never get called for it.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Carter is playing terrible today.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Bell drives, and Carter called.

His 3rd.

Zoran in.

Bell should be going to the line as the Nets are over the limit.

Hits the 1st.

Kukoc in for Simmons.

Hits the 2nd.

Nets 49, Bucks 42.

-Petey


----------



## dfunk15 (Mar 24, 2006)

what a collapse :nonono:


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

The bench really messed us upwe only got 13 shots the whole period


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd misses the 3... ball hangs, fight for the ball, Bucks won't get off a shot.

*To END THE HALF!*

Nets 49, Bucks 42.

-Petey


----------



## thacarter (Mar 27, 2006)

way to blow a 20pt lead only to 7, **** i hate dis


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

this team is absolute garbage the past few games.


----------



## NJ Grand NJ (Feb 22, 2005)

Frank has to make a choice. If he plays the bench early when we're up big, they're going to blow the lead and instead of the starters resting in the 4th it's going to be a close game and the starters will have to play more. If he doesn't play the bench, then our starters are going to play the same amount of minutes as if the bench plays "more". So wtf.

The bench just ruined the game. We were CRUISING, they come in, you'd think they'd be able to almost keep it going. Instead they ruin ALL of the momentum and now the Bucks are feeling very good about themselves. WTF I hate them.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

CAnt fault Vince on that 3rd foul, TJ Ford is just getting by people easily. That was an easy basket if he wasnt fouled


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

As bad as it may _seem _ Carter's been playing, he's shot 6-11 - which is not bad at all.


----------



## ByeByeKMart (Mar 28, 2006)

Lawrence frank needs to be less trigger happy with benching the starters. 3 of the past 4 games we've had the other team go on big runs when we put our whole bench in. 

I think he should transition more slowly


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

49-42


----------



## big furb (Feb 24, 2006)

Talk about a tale of two quarters


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Is Carter even trying?


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

maybe if the nets dont win i'll just stop watching until the playoffs. these games are just garbage time and it really isnt worth the stress of watching garbage.


----------



## purplehaze89 (Apr 20, 2005)

It isn't that Carter's playing badly. ITs that Kidd cannot contain TJ Ford WHATSOEVER. Carter is picking up those ticky tack fouls BECAUSE Kidd is getting blown by like a retard racing marion jones in the 100 meter dash.


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Frank never learns..this is going to be tight game in the end..


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Frank is just a funny guy. At first he wouldnt trust the bench, now it seems he is really enamored with them. Its not hard to notice that whenever the bench is in for long periods, the lead always disappears.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

jizzy said:


> Is Carter even trying?


oh yeah blame it on vince


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

Stop with the posts just saying this

~ToddMac11


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

jizzy said:


> Is Carter even trying?


Come on now, besides that questionable three Vince has played pretty good so far. He played very good defense in the first and sadly he picked up three cheap fouls. What do you mean is he even trying?


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

AJC NYC said:


> -self proclaimed biggest nets fan


you have to stop that, its annoying.


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

NJ Grand NJ said:


> Frank has to make a choice. If he plays the bench early when we're up big, they're going to blow the lead and instead of the starters resting in the 4th it's going to be a close game and the starters will have to play more. If he doesn't play the bench, then our starters are going to play the same amount of minutes as if the bench plays "more". So wtf.
> 
> The bench just ruined the game. We were CRUISING, they come in, you'd think they'd be able to almost keep it going. Instead they ruin ALL of the momentum and now the Bucks are feeling very good about themselves. WTF I hate them.



Very true. It's a recurring theme too. The Nets starters play lock down D and demoralize the opposing team, then the bench comes in and the other team starts feeling good about themselves, and suddenly they're scoring on our starters too.


----------



## Intense Enigma (Oct 22, 2005)

Coach L never learn he get too cofindent,i know he want to rest the starters but WTF :curse: 

Never ever leave the bench players all by themselves never

Remember the season opener?

Guess who this team was playing that day?


----------



## GrandKenyon6 (Jul 19, 2005)

Man what a horribly coached second quarter. What does he think is gonna happen if he puts 5 bench players on the floor for 6 minutes of the quarter? He let Milwaukee get back in the game. You don't play to maintain the lead. You play to extend the lead.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

7M3 said:


> Very true. It's a recurring theme too. The Nets starters play lock down D and demoralize the opposing team, then the bench comes in and the other team starts feeling good about themselves, and suddenly they're scoring on our starters too.


rod thorn did his best to **** things up a bit.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

I've found that Frank hurts the team more than he helps it. He's just not learning from his mistakes.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> this team is absolute garbage the past few games.


we have only lost one in the last few games


----------



## dfunk15 (Mar 24, 2006)

jizzy said:


> Carter is playing terrible today.


people's perception when it comes to vince is so off is frightening, he's 6-11 with 13 points and 5 boards but he misses a shot and gets stripped and all of a sudden he's "killing the team", "playing terrible". WTF, are you guys so focused on his negatives that it's the only thing you see? That last foul btw was result of buck player getting by Kidd again, stop this nonsense


----------



## big furb (Feb 24, 2006)

Yeah, to say vince is playing badly is simply untrue. He's scoring from all over at a good perctage and he's rebounding well. One airball and being forced to foul TJ so he can't get layups does not equate to playing badly


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> we have only lost one in the last few games


look at the opponents, we played just enough to beat the bad teams.


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

wats th4 score?


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

Hbwoy said:


> Frank is just a funny guy. At first he wouldnt trust the bench, now it seems he is really enamored with them. Its not hard to notice that whenever the bench is in for long periods, the lead always disappears.


First of all, Kidd, Jefferson and Krstic player 40 minutes each yesterday. The only time you can give them a break without worrying too much is in the second quarter. Plus, they only have 7 games to play in the season. I am sure Frank's playoff subsitutions will not be like these.


----------



## purplehaze89 (Apr 20, 2005)

Anyone who says Carter is playing terrible because of two plays is an idiot. Thats just the bottom line.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> Come on now, besides that questionable three Vince has played pretty good so far. He played very good defense in the first and sadly he picked up three cheap fouls. What do you mean is he even trying?


From his body movement and facial expressions, it seemed he didn't care


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Lord-SMX said:


> wats th4 score?


 Nets 49, Bucks 42.

-Petey


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Lord-SMX said:


> wats th4 score?



Nets, 49-42


----------



## reganomics813 (Sep 2, 2005)

I don;t understand why Frank went away from leaving atleast one starter out there. And no Jason Collins doesn't count. I'd also like to see more Wright if he is gonna go to the bench. His D could really help on Milwaukee's guards. The one time he got beat down the court by Redd he got the hook right after. Give the kid a chance, Zoran sure isn't stopping anybody. Murray has been decent so far. Cliff looks tired. Our big problem is that we;re not sticking with our assignments. Every time we collapse to help we leave someone wide open. We need to stick to man with only a sprinkling of Zone on seldom occasions to F with the Bucks. We win when we play opponents one on one defensively with no help. So somebody gets in the lane, letem shoot over Nenad and Jason don't let them chuck it back out to a wide open 3.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

jizzy said:


> From his body movement and facial expressions, it seemed he didn't care


 I gotta say, going into halftime, his facial expression seemed like he was very depressed.


----------



## Intense Enigma (Oct 22, 2005)

dfunk15 said:


> people's perception when it comes to vince is so off is frightening, he's 6-11 with 13 points and 5 boards but he misses a shot and gets stripped and all of a sudden he's "killing the team", "playing terrible". WTF, are you guys so focused on his negatives that it's the only thing you see? That last foul btw was result of buck player getting by Kidd again, stop this nonsense



Dont get mad

It's Jizzy


----------



## big furb (Feb 24, 2006)

jizzy said:


> From his body movement and facial expressions, it seemed he didn't care


----------



## dfunk15 (Mar 24, 2006)

jizzy said:


> From his body movement and facial expressions, it seemed he didn't care



his facial expression isn't playing the game


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Aurelino said:


> First of all, Kidd, Jefferson and Krstic player 40 minutes each yesterday. The only time you can give them a break without worrying too much is in the second quarter. Plus, they only have 7 games to play in the season. I am sure Frank's playoff subsitutions will not be like these.


Then put it simply this way the nets are screwed. One of the big 3 must be on the court always with the bench guys. They cannot create any shots for themselves and when you dont have guys that can do that for them, well what can be expected but bricks after bricks


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

dfunk15 said:


> he's facial expression isn't playing the game


 that doesn't make any sense at all.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

To put it simply, Frank was doing his best to try to lose the game during that stretch.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> I gotta say, going into halftime, his facial expression seemed like he was very depressed.


But why would he be happy going into the tunnel, knowing they just blew a 20 point lead. They need to win this game


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

third period about to begin


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Hbwoy said:


> But why would he be happy going into the tunnel, knowing they just blew a 20 point lead. They need to win this game


 I'm not saying he should be happy. 

I'm just saying, he looked down on himself. And he can either use that for motivation and come back and have a killer second half, or it could end up keeping on bothering him and he could play bad cause he's not right emotionally.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

To start the half, RJ to Collins, back to RJ, off the screen can't hit, Krstic can't save it, Bucks ball.

Krstic w/ the block?

Simmons can't hit, Nets ball.

RJ drives, block on Simmons.

-Petey


----------



## big furb (Feb 24, 2006)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> that doesn't make any sense at all.


Makes sense to me. He means that going by how vince is playing he's obviously trying hard, regardless of how someone chooses to interpret his facial expressions or body language


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

start


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ drops the 1st.

RJ drops the 2nd.

Nets 51, Bucks 42.

-Petey


----------



## ByeByeKMart (Mar 28, 2006)

Carter seemed pretty emotionally distraught after yesterday's loss. He probably isn't too happy after hearing it from the crowd after an airball and his team blowing a 20 pt lead. That's probalby hte reason for his expression.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Redd drives into Collins, Collins called on the foul, none shooting.

Simmons to inbound.

Nets 51, Bucks 42.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Redd gets position inside and hits.

Carter, RJ, Kidd, Krstic, Krstic can't flip it in.

Back comes Redd.

Redd fires one up. Hits.

Nets 51, Bucks 46.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter across the lane, tries to draw the foul, no call.

Bell looking for the call, no call.

RJ loses the handle, to Collins, to Carter. Carter slam.


Nets 53, Bucks 46.

-Petey


----------



## dfunk15 (Mar 24, 2006)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> that doesn't make any sense at all.


hmm.., let me explain, if he's playing well does it matter if he's not doing it with a smile? To say he's playing bad bcuz his face looks "sad" is just stupid.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

we had a 21 point lead!


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Come on now


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

This is ****ing ridiculous. **** these ****ing refs.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

big furb said:


> Makes sense to me. He means that going by how vince is playing he's obviously trying hard, regardless of how someone chooses to interpret his facial expressions or body language


 But if someone gets rattled emotionally, which you can see through their facial expressions, that can have an effect on the game and how the player is playing it. I wasn't saying he wasn't trying, I was just saying he looked upset with himself, and that can send him off in a good or bad direction.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

To Bogut, Bogut drives, spins on Collins, hits.

RJ open, RJ to the left hand, misses, Redd w/ the board.

Bucks miss 2 attempts, Kidd... down to Carter, Carter gets the foul called on Magloire.

Nets 53, Bucks 48.

-Petey


----------



## purplehaze89 (Apr 20, 2005)

RJ does not know how to pass out of the post


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

vince playing like ****.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

how r you people gettin mad cuz of his facial expressions


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

god this team sucks


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

53-48


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter misses the 1st, hits the 2nd.

Magloire w/ the offensive board, foul on Collins, his 3rd.

Nets 54, Bucks 48.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> vince playing like ****.


and leads the team in rebounds and scoring so i wonder what that means the rest of the team is playin like


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

i guess tiger woods isnt bringing it today either u guys are ****ing crazy!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Redd misses the fade, Kidd tips to Carter, tips to Kidd.

Carter misses, tipped home by RJ.

Carter showing more aggression.

Magloire misses, RJ board.

Nets 56, Bucks 48.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

dfunk15 said:


> hmm.., let me explain, if he's playing well does it matter if he's not doing it with a smile? To say he's playing bad bcuz his face looks "sad" is just stupid.


 He doesn't have to be smiling all the time, but the way he looked...if I saw someone with that expression, I'd ask them what was wrong. Those emotions can absolutely effect the way the rest of the game is played.

Of course you don't play the game with your facial expressions, but if someones facials expersions are showing that their emotions are rattled, that can effect the way they play the game.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Carter three after the hack on Krstic not called.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

god why cant we get lose ball, jeez.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vinsane said:


> how r you people gettin mad cuz of his facial expressions


 who is getting mad about it?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Starters can hang with any team in this league


----------



## purplehaze89 (Apr 20, 2005)

mjm , you go through more mood swings than my 8 year old sister. Man the hell up.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Krstic misses, Nets offensive board, out to Carter for 3!

Bucks can't hit, tied up, jump ball.

Should had been a board guys...

Nets 59, Bucks 48.

-Petey


----------



## big furb (Feb 24, 2006)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> But if someone gets rattled emotionally, which you can see through their facial expressions, that can have an effect on the game and how the player is playing it. I wasn't saying he wasn't trying, I was just saying he looked upset with himself, and that can send him off in a good or bad direction.


That's nice, but the original statement was that vince was somehow not trying and you can tell because of his facial expression (despite the fact that his play was showing otherwise). It was a dumb statement, but it doesn't matter as the "emotionally distraught" carter has given us a double digit lead again


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Hbwoy said:


> Starters can hang with any team in this league


 Pretty much. If only the bench could do anything.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Krstic >>> Bogut


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ, Collins, Carter, misses, Krstic with the board... Nets reset, Krstic with the bucket.

Bucks time out?

Nets 61, Bucks 48.

-Petey


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

good play


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Nenad has got such a quick release for a big guy


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

purplehaze89 said:


> mjm , you go through more mood swings than my 8 year old sister. Man the hell up.


i do, havent slept more than 8 hours in two days. little cranky and pissed off.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Pretty much. If only the bench could do anything.


I dont have any expectations for the bench anymore


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

purplehaze89 said:


> mjm , you go through more mood swings than my 8 year old sister. Man the hell up.


Leave him alone


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

the big 3 with 19 16 and 15!!


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

I think Krstic sat in the bench too long in the 2nd quarter and thats one of the factors for that 2nd quarter collapse. He only came back when there was 2 mins left. Its good to see him doing well again in the 3rd. I hope Frank doesn't sit him again for a long time.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

big furb said:


> That's nice, but the original statement was that vince was somehow not trying and you can tell because of his facial expression (despite the fact that his play was showing otherwise). It was a dumb statement, but it doesn't matter as the "emotionally distraught" carter has given us a double digit lead again


 I wasn't defending the original statement. 

I just said that he looked sad and was saying that a players emotions and how they are carryng themself can't just be dismissed like some were acting. I was never defending the original comments, but my own that he looked down on himself and that it could either motivate him or drag him down.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Bogut to Simmons, can't hit.

Collins board?

RJ misses the 3.

Bucks turn it over, Nets doing a better job of holding onto the ball this quarter.

Nets 61, Bucks 48.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

LOL, collins was about to pull up for a three pointer.


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

why doesnt frank rest the starters i dont care if we lose!!!!!


----------



## dfunk15 (Mar 24, 2006)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> He doesn't have to be smiling all the time, but the way he looked...if I saw someone with that expression, I'd ask them what was wrong. Those emotions can absolutely effect the way the rest of the game is played.
> 
> Of course you don't play the game with your facial expressions, but if someones facials expersions are showing that their emotions are rattled, that can effect the way they play the game.


i agree with that, but my reply was to posts saying that vince "doesn't care" or is "playing terrible" bcuz his face looks "sad", not bcuz his actual gameplay


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ drives, flips it up, no call.

Simmons misses the 3.

Collins board.

Nets 61, Bucks 48.

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

LMAO Collins thought he was at Stanford for a quick sec back there


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Great play by Kidd that leads to his own 3 pointer, nice.


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

justasking? said:


> I think Krstic sat in the bench too long in the 2nd quarter and thats one of the factors for that 2nd quarter collapse. He only came back when there was 2 mins left. Its good to see him doing well again in the 3rd. I hope Frank doesn't sit him again for a long time.


 yea... alot of people forget how big the krstic effect is (on both ends!)


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Haha...

Kidd, Collins, misses, Ford board, stripped by Kidd, Kidd to RJ, Kidd to the arch, RJ to Kidd, hits.

Nets 64, Bucks 48.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

mjm1 said:


> LOL, collins was about to pull up for a three pointer.


 I still remember that time (although I can't remember against who)...but the whole team was real hot shooting, and collins just pulled up for a three and banked it in. It was amazing.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Beautiful play by Kidd


----------



## purplehaze89 (Apr 20, 2005)

squaleca said:


> why doesnt frank rest the starters i dont care if we lose!!!!!


sshhhh


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Simmons at the buzzer, hits.

Kidd backing Ford, out to Krstic, Krstic fouled.

Frank helping Krstic up... LOL

Krstic and Magloire at odds again?

-Petey


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

That @$^%&*ing thug Magloire


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

nice Kidd


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Krstic hits the 1st.

Krstic hits the 2nd.

Nets 66, Bucks 48.

-Petey


----------



## DareToBeYinka (Feb 12, 2005)

Collins rebounding like Big Ben with the fro.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Oh man, Nenad and Magloire getting angry at eachother again.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Magloire/Krstic fued continues...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

A Magloire-Kristic beef in the works?


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Oh man, Nenad and Magloire getting angry at eachother again.


Yes!!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kukoc misses, Magloire w/ the board.

Bell drives, flips it up, hits.

Nets 66, Bucks 50.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Kidd for 3 again!


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Magloire and Krstic getting into it


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Double on Krstic, Nets with ball movement, Kidd w/ the 3!

Nets 69, Bucks 52.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Kidd hitting from three on both sides of the court

And a third one in a row!


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Kidd another 3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Kidd's on fire. Lights out, Milwaukee!


----------



## big furb (Feb 24, 2006)

Does anyone else thinks Bruce looks like one of Bob Marley's many illegitimate kids in Todd's pic?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Mr Kidd is unconscious


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Carter is absolutely hustling out there, Kidd finally misses a 3.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

carter fouled hard NO CALL, carter goaltending.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Haha, Kidd w/ another 3, 3 in a row.

Bucks miss, Collins w/ the tip.

Carter misses, Nets tip.

Carter to Kidd, Kidd misses the 3.

Carter trailing called on the goal tend.

Nets 72, Bucks 54.

-Petey


----------



## purplehaze89 (Apr 20, 2005)

Captain Kidd...!!!!!


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

I think we found the POTG


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

big furb said:


> Does anyone else thinks Bruce looks like one of Bob Marley's many illegitimate kids in Todd's pic?


 :laugh:


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Nets starters have 37 rebounds among them.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Now frank can insert ONE or two bench players, not 5.


----------



## reganomics813 (Sep 2, 2005)

Jason is on FIYA!


----------



## DareToBeYinka (Feb 12, 2005)

Krstic's offensive rebounding has really improved. Seems he gets his hand on every missed shot trying to tip it.


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

keep it up Nets


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

WOW kidd might get another Triple double

-Self proclaimed biggest nets fan


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

big furb said:


> Does anyone else thinks Bruce looks like one of Bob Marley's many illegitimate kids in Todd's pic?


I do


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

let vc score 1 more point and sit him for **** sakes!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Kidd 11-9-8


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

1 rebound, 2 assists to go :biggrin:


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

DareToBeYinka said:


> Krstic's offensive rebounding has really improved. Seems he gets his hand on every missed shot trying to tip it.


Aside from the rebound itself, he seems to be very aggressive in boxing out people. He may not get the board occasionally, but you see the effort in "trying" to get the ball. Thats very nice to see. :clap:


----------



## reganomics813 (Sep 2, 2005)

Krstic All Star said:


> Nets starters have 37 rebounds among them.


Collins an Krstic have been doing good work hustling down boards today especially.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Odd: don't think Kidd has an assist since the 1st quarter when he ended with 8?

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

frank must let kidd play, he's already had 8+ minutes rest.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

kidd must concentrate on FORD>


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

We are gonna be up through 3 quarters
You know what that means 99% of the time

-Self proclaimed biggest nets fan


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd can't hit, Gadz w/ the board.

Ford w/ the jumper.

Nets w/ the turnover.

Nets 72, Bucks 56.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

kidd gettin a lil to happy on the perimeter


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

72-54


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

god jefferson, let the ball go. dirty ****s.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vaughn in for Kidd?

A time out was called.

One of the Nets players called for time... Frank is lost.

Nets 72, Bucks 56.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

A time out taken...but no one called for it. dun dun dun...


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

yea individual game stats matter more than going deep into the playoffs play kidd the rest of the way!! for sure!!!!!!


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Krstic out Cliffy in


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Out of the time out, Ford to his left and hits.

RJ draws the foul.

On Gadz.

Nets 72, Bucks 58.

-Petey


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

hope vince doesnt come back screw the 20 point streak!!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I don't even care of the Nets win with the 3rd seed locked up, with Frank would pull all the starters right now.

RJ hits both.

Nets 74, Bucks 58.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Vaughn Get Out Of The Game!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kukoc with the bucket.

Vaughn called on a travel.

Ford all the way, misses, Gadz misses the tip, out of bounds but on the Nets.

Nets 74, Bucks 60.

-Petey


----------



## big furb (Feb 24, 2006)

squaleca said:


> hope vince doesnt come back screw the 20 point streak!!!


If you mean you hope he doesn't need to come back, then yeah I'm with you :cheers:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wait... Nets ball, RJ with the jumper, and he's fouled, to the line for 2, where he is 8 of 8.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

I hate the Milwaukee Bucks.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ drops both.

Nets 76, Bucks 60.

-Petey


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

76-60 after three. Not bad.


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

weve already sent them a message they cant compete with us why bring back the starters and risk screwing up that message!!


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

frank must put the remaining starters in the game at about the 8 minute mark to close out the game.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

So everyone thinks this game is over please
I thought it was over yesterday when we were up 5 with less than 2 to go and we saw how that turned out
we thought it was over against the hawks and we saw how that went
point is this game is not over a whole nutha quarter to play


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Bell can't hit, Nets can't get off another shot.
*
End of the 3rd.*

Nets 76, Bucks 60.

-Petey


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

76-60


----------



## DareToBeYinka (Feb 12, 2005)

Collins with the block. He's gotta keep the fro.


----------



## big furb (Feb 24, 2006)

squaleca said:


> weve already sent them a message they cant compete with us why bring back the starters and risk screwing up that message!!


As long as the bench can keep the lead we won't have to. But then, that seems to be asking alot of our bench.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> So everyone thinks this game is over please
> I thought it was over yesterday when we were up 5 with less than 2 to go and we saw how that turned out
> we thought it was over against the hawks and we saw how that went
> point is this game is not over a whole nutha quarter to play


 Who cares? With yesterday's lose, and the Heat's win, the Nets need a miracle to get the 2nd seed.

-Petey


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

start of 4


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

Phil leads through 9 at 6 under!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

DareToBeYinka said:


> Collins with the block. He's gotta keep the fro.


 :yes:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Zoran drives on the 1st play, foul on Bell, Zoran to shoot 2.

-Petey


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

Petey said:


> Who cares? With yesterday's lose, and the Heat's win, the Nets need a miracle to get the 2nd seed.
> 
> -Petey



yes who cares!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

OMG Zoran hits both.

Krstic w/ the block, out on Redd, Nets ball.

Nets 78, Bucks 60.

-Petey


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Solid block by Nenad on Redd!


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

WOW robinson WOW


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nets miss, RJ with the board, falls to the gound, shuffles to Cliff, Cliff with an errant pass.

Ford hits on a pretty move.

Nets 78, Bucks 62.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

I don't know if I like or hate Ford. He's good, but he seems like he can be kind of an *******.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Krstic doubled, loses it to Zoran, foul by Bell.

None shooting.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

You Must Hit Ford With A Foul Moron


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

A Net rejected by Gadz.

Ford to the rim in the open court hits.

Nets 78, Bucks 64.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

get jason kidd in pleae


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

bring bac vc


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Cliff misses, Zoran fighting HARD... out of bounds on the Bucks.

Carter in for RJ.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Vaughn with another big jumper.


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

80-64


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vaughn just doesn't miss.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

someone has to foul him


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter inbounds for the Nets, to Vaughn, to Cliff, to Vaughn, Vaughn is 3 of 3 now.

Ford again.

Nets 80, Bucks 66.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Vaughn drives and is fouled. Jacque is impressive tonight!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vaughn's pass to Krstic out of reach. Bucks lose it, Vaughn streaking, Vaughn fouled.

Vaughn to the line after the time out.

Nets 80, Bucks 66.

-Petey


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

So the nets will win

-Self proclaimed biggest nets fan


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vinsane said:


> bring bac vc


 umm, he's in the game already.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Jesus Christ. Someone stop T.J. Ford


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

i hate the bucks and the refs

-Self proclaimed biggest nets fan


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

go nets


----------



## dfunk15 (Mar 24, 2006)

vaughn showing his "scorer mentality" :biggrin:, didn't pass it to open zoran


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Bucks have been averaging 107 PPG at home the last 6 games. Tonight they have 66


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

carter, is just standing there AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vayghn drains both... Gadz loses it, gets it back to Redd, fouled by Carter as Redd hits.

Nets 82, Bucks 68.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

can we get vc a shot


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Redd drains it. Carter to Krstic, Krstic can't hit.

Gadz board.

Kidd is comign in.

Bucks throw it up, Zoran with another big board.

Redd w/ the foul.

Kidd in for Zoran.

Nets 82, Bucks 69.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Cliffy for 3!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

cliffy from downtown!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter misses, Krstic with the O Board...

Nets reset.

Vaughn to Cliff, Cliff hits a 3, his 1st FG.

Nets 85, Bucks 69.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Petey said:


> Redd drains it. Carter to Krstic, Krstic can't hit.
> 
> Gadz board.
> 
> ...


finally someone who is gonna pass to vc


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kukoc misses, Krstic board.

Vaughn to Cliff, misses the 3.

Gadz w/ the board.

On the other end, Gadz w/ the bucket.

Nets 85, Bucks 71.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

robinson now dont go take away good shots from others.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

UGH!!!!! Thank you GOODNESS it was a foul, that would have been humiliating for Vince.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> carter, is just standing there AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!


As long as he's not "ust standing there" during the playoffs, It's ok by me. 

I could care less if he tried to hit on one of the Bucks' cheerleaders.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vinsane said:


> finally someone who is gonna pass to vc


 It's true, everyone else on the team doesn't want him to score any points.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Kidd oop to Cliffy!


----------



## big furb (Feb 24, 2006)

Vaughnn is quietly having himself a good game


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter drives the lane, spins, Gadz with the block... arm over the shoulder, Carter hits 1 of 2.

Nets w/ the steal...

Kidd to Cliff on the lob, Cliff tips off the board, and hits.

RJ giggling.

Nets 88, Bucks 71.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

jason kidd with alley oop to ROBINSON who banks it in.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Cliffy with the alley oop!


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

Cliffy on the alley-oop... come on one more assist and one more reb.


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

88-71


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Beautiful play right there, thats how you execute a fastbreak


----------



## eickides (Aug 11, 2005)

*oh uncle cliffy :banana: *


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

The Nets could end up with four players grabbing double digit rebounds.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> It's true, everyone else on the team doesn't want him to score any points.


 Carter has taken 7 more shots than any other Nets... what are you talking about?

Kukoc spinning, hits in the lane.

Nets 88, Bucks 73.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

There Was Kidds Chance For The The Rebound


----------



## ByeByeKMart (Mar 28, 2006)

I hope we send this potential first round match a MESSAGE and beat them by 25+!


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

carter YOU ARE PLAYING LIKE ****


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Kidd with a rebound. 1 assist away now?


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

One More Assist!!!


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

one more pass


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter called on the travel.

Bucks ball.

Gadz misses the jumper, Kidd w/ the board.

Pass to RJ picked off.

Redd drives and fouled by Cliff.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Bobby Simmons the bust


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Dang the Bucks have the whole team following Vince whenever he gets in their half of the court


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

So who here thinks Jkidd will get his triple double??

-Self proclaimed biggest nets fan


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Redd drops the 1st.

Simmons in for Kukoc.

Redd misses the 2nd.

Cliff board.

Nets 88, Bucks 74.

-Petey


----------



## big furb (Feb 24, 2006)

Petey said:


> Carter has taken 7 more shots than any other Nets... what are you talking about?
> 
> Kukoc spinning, hits in the lane.
> 
> ...


Sarcasm pete


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

I Want Carter Out Of The Game!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

Vc Come One!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter drives, Carter rejected by the rim, Bucks turn it over on the other end.

Carter to Cliff, turns it over.

Nets 88, Bucks 74.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

vc u idiot!!!!!!! wtf was


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Carter....Mmph, not playing well at all...


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

What is VC doing?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Petey said:


> Carter has taken 7 more shots than any other Nets... what are you talking about?
> 
> -Petey


Apparently there is no one on the team who will pass it to him. who knew


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

justasking? said:


> What is VC doing?


3 consecutive turnovers, but he's on the line.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Ford misses the open layup, Cliff w/ the board.

Kidd to Carter, Carter fouled by Bell.

Carter to the line as the Bucks are over the limit.

Carter misses the 1st?

Carter hits the 2nd.

Nets 89, Bucks 74.

-Petey


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

c`mon Kidd


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Krstic!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Bell drives, fouled by Krstic, and it's only Krstic's 1st... 4:15 on the clock.

Bucks miss, Gadz w/ the nasty tip.

Collins or Cliff misses, Krstic w/ the board, and finishes.

Nets 89, Bucks 76.

-Petey


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Krstic! 20 and 10


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

krstic screws kidd 75th 3d


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

rj screws kidd 75th 3d


----------



## big furb (Feb 24, 2006)

Why are people mad at vince, isn't this what you want from him? He's going hard to the rim, not settling for the jumper. This is what people here asked for 

Nets still killing


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Krstic 20p 10r


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

well no one on this team wants to give kidd the assist, there just bricking them away.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Krstic misses, Bucks miss? RJ misses.

Krstic w/ the block on Ford's layup.

Bucks get the ball. Time out.

-Petey


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

So do u think Jkidd will sit down or try for that TB

-Self proclaimed biggest nets fan


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

big furb said:


> Why are people mad at vince, isn't this what you want from him? He's going hard to the rim, not settling for the jumper. This is what people here asked for
> 
> Nets still killing


yeah he is the reaon the nets r winnin
i mean without him the nets wouldn't even be atop the atlantic


----------



## dfunk15 (Mar 24, 2006)

3 nets with dd, Kristic 20-10, vc 21-10, kidd 11-10


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

big furb said:


> Why are people mad at vince, isn't this what you want from him? He's going hard to the rim, not settling for the jumper. This is what people here asked for
> 
> Nets still killing


Even though people get pretty ridiculous in their criticism of Vince, right now he's really not looking fluid. He's missing FTs, turning the ball over, just bleh. But yea, he is driving and that's nice for shutting some people up on this board.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Krstic owns the Bucks. I'm predicting a sweep in the first round of their asses


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

dfunk15 said:


> 3 nets with dd, Kristic 20-10, vc 21-10, kidd 11-10


Cool


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

big furb said:


> Why are people mad at vince, isn't this what you want from him? He's going hard to the rim, not settling for the jumper. This is what people here asked for
> 
> Nets still killing


You gotta live with it, its become a norm on here. On another note when you have four players in your face it makes it kinda hard to make good decisions with the ball.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

vince carter is really begin to hurt the team.


----------



## big furb (Feb 24, 2006)

mjm1 said:


> well no one on this team wants to give kidd the assist, there just bricking them away.


It's a conspiracy I tells ya. The team is hating on him and don't wanna contribute to his statpadding :curse: :banana:


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

lets go nets...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Out of the time out...

Bell with the bucket, his 16th point.

Carter w/ the move on Bogut and hits.

Nets 93, Bucks 78.

-Petey


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

2:30 left


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

47-29


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Gadz w/ the bucket.

Carter to Collins, Krstic, Collins, misses.

Nets 93, Bucks 80.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

collins go TO HELL


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

AJC NYC said:


> So do u think Jkidd will sit down or try for that *TB*



I hope Kidd doesn't try to get tuberculosis! The season would be over!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Mo Williams w/ the 3!

Nets 93, Bucks 83.

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> vince carter is really begin to hurt the team.


 keep telling yourself that!


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

What a way to get the triple-double!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

triple double for kidd!


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

What a way to get a triple double!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Kidd does it

75th career triple double, 8th this season.


----------



## dfunk15 (Mar 24, 2006)

vc alley, that was a pretty set play


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd w/ the lob to Carter.

Nets 95, Bucks 83.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

triple double, let him sit down. THAT WAS A SICK ALLEY OOP!


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

Net2 said:


> What a way to get the triple-double!!


 did he get it?


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

triple double for kidd


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Krstic SMACKS down Jiri's shot


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Nenowned!!!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Nice way to get a triple double, that dunk was nice


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Haha, Nets kill clock, RJ drives, Collins misses the 3.

Krstic w/ the block.

Kidd fires it down...

Nets hold.

*NETS WIN!!!

Nets 95, Bucks 83.*

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Nenead Krstic Rejects Gadzuric!


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Go Nets :clap:


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> Kidd does it
> 
> 75th career triple double, 8th this season.


 2 more till wilt! (right?)


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

Nets: 95
Bucks: 83

Good Win...made up for yesterday


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Wooo hooo!!! I keep my points!


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Game ooooooover!


----------



## dfunk15 (Mar 24, 2006)

stupid welch, if he scored that it would cover the spread, crap


----------



## big furb (Feb 24, 2006)

Lord-SMX said:


> did he get it?


Off a spectacular alleyoop to vince


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

:banana:


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Wilt 78
Kidd 75

Should pass him early next year


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

wtf? Krstic should have gotten that 3pt shot lol


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Good Game :biggrin:


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Nets win!! :clap: :cheers:


----------



## thacarter (Mar 27, 2006)

Now can i breathe!! im happy we won today, id rather us win today considering we lost last nite then it reversed..so im happy we lost to the cavs and won today, it woulda sucked if we lost to the bucks instead


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

Good recovery from yesterday's loss. 
Wow we had 2 double doubles and a triple double in this game. nice


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Kidd 11p 12r 10a
VC 23p 10r
RJ 19p 
Krstic 20p 11r + 3 blocks


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

There's something weird about this game, i thought the bucks wanted to lose it. I didn't think they gave effort at all.


----------



## big furb (Feb 24, 2006)

The Big 4 played great today, and more importantly our defense has returned


----------



## Intense Enigma (Oct 22, 2005)

NETS win :clap: 

JK T/D

Vaught with a nice game off the bench

VC keep his 20 points streak alive 

Is mjm1 a walking meltdown or what? My goodness

Jizzy


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

VC_15 said:


> There's something weird about this game, i thought the bucks wanted to lose it. I didn't think they gave effort at all.


 Didn't help their starting PG who was on fire (Ford) was limited in minutes by the coach.

Wonder what Ford did.

-Petey


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

negative thing is 20 turnovers


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

NR 1 said:


> negative thing is 20 turnovers


with how many in the 2nd qtr?


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Vincanity15311 said:


> with how many in the 2nd qtr?


i think 8 or 9 maybe 10..


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Petey said:


> Didn't help their starting PG who was on fire (Ford) was limited in minutes by the coach.
> 
> Wonder what Ford did.
> 
> -Petey


You're right about Ford, but i think he was just playing hard to get his starting position back in the playoffs, but the others looked completly out of it, and the coach seemed to be laughing most of the time. I don't know, this is just my opinion.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

VC_15 said:


> You're right about Ford, but i think he was just playing hard to get his starting position back in the playoffs, but the others looked completly out of it, and the coach seemed to be laughing most of the time. I don't know, this is just my opinion.


 It wasn't because he was doing his job, he was being punished for something not yet released to the public.

-Petey


----------



## netsgiants (May 31, 2005)

TJ Ford is a tough matchup for anyone on the Nets. Only one somewhat quick enough to gaurd him is Jaque


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

I didn't get a chance to do stats last game so I'll update them for both games right here...

The Nets are still on course for 51 wins.

VC passed two players on the all-time scoring list...

155. Sidney Wicks - 12,803
*156. Vince Carter - 12,792*
157. Mickey Johnson - 12,748
158. Johnny Newman - 12,740

JKidd passed TWO players on the career rebounds among gaurds list...

5. Hal Greer - 5,665
*6. Jason Kidd - 5,633*
7. Tom Gola - 5,617
8. Jerry Sloan - 5,615

Kidd also moved into a tie on the all-time turnovers list...

18. Larry Bird - 2,816
*19. Jason Kidd - 2,791*
19. Bernard King - 2,791


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Cant believe Chauncey is avering over 8 assists a game. The guy has sure come a long way since his Boston days


----------



## reganomics813 (Sep 2, 2005)

Petey said:


> It wasn't because he was doing his job, he was being punished for something not yet released to the public.
> 
> -Petey



He was one hell of a game changer off of the bench yesterday when they needed it. Him coming in against our second unit worked so well it almost looked like it was planned. Other than he and Kukoc there was little to no bench help for the Bucks yesterday.


----------

